# Paph praestans



## emydura (Mar 31, 2017)

I am really happy with this years flowering. It has been quite a few years since I have flowered it well. The growths are much stronger than previous. Strange time of year to be flowering though. It normally flowers around October-November. 

Paph praestans


----------



## troy (Mar 31, 2017)

Nice praestans!! How do you grow yours, warm/cool?


----------



## emydura (Mar 31, 2017)

troy said:


> Nice praestans!! How do you grow yours, warm/cool?



Intermediate I guess. Minimum of around 15oC to 16oC up to the mid thirties in summer.


----------



## JAB (Mar 31, 2017)

Very nice! How big is the leaf span?


----------



## emydura (Mar 31, 2017)

JAB said:


> Very nice! How big is the leaf span?



Thanks. The flowering growth is about 50 cm across.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Mar 31, 2017)

That's very beautiful. Very noteworthy.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 31, 2017)

that is very nice, David.


----------



## John M (Mar 31, 2017)

That's terrific! However, since it's blooming now, it must really want to be in the Northern Hemisphere. I volunteer to give it a good home!  I figured I'd get in a shameless plug before NYEric this time!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Mar 31, 2017)

Those petals are awesome!


----------



## abax (Mar 31, 2017)

Yeah Tom, the petals are golden and twisty. They look 
like expensive jewelry...only better.


----------



## gego (Mar 31, 2017)

Beautiful petals. Excellent growing. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## emydura (Apr 1, 2017)

John M said:


> That's terrific! However, since it's blooming now, it must really want to be in the Northern Hemisphere. I volunteer to give it a good home!  I figured I'd get in a shameless plug before NYEric this time!



LOL. It has taken me about six years to get this plant strong again so I might hold on to it for a little longer.  I must have had this plant nearly 15 years now in total. It is finally starting to form a nice clump.


----------



## John M (Apr 1, 2017)

emydura said:


> LOL. It has taken me about six years to get this plant strong again so I might hold on to it for a little longer.  I must have had this plant nearly 15 years now in total. It is finally starting to form a nice clump.



Well, it's pretty awesome right now. I'll look forward to posts of future bloomings.....maybe if it's clumping, it'll begin to give you multiple inflorescenses in the coming years? That would be some incredible eye candy!:clap:


----------



## Mark Karayannis (Apr 1, 2017)

Great culture David. Congrats


----------



## fibre (Apr 1, 2017)

Well done! One of my favorite multis!


----------



## blondie (Apr 1, 2017)

wow wow wow I have just got my self a seedling if this species gonna be a while but i have it, hopefull it will half as good as yours


----------



## AdamD (Apr 1, 2017)

Definitely a superb clone. Good growing


----------



## paphioland (Apr 1, 2017)

Nice one.


----------



## eggshells (Apr 2, 2017)

That's pretty darn good. Mine took a while to clump. But once it starts, they're pretty consistent on putting growths. Repotting is hard, roots are really thin and brittle for this species. Similar to wilhelminae.


----------



## Hamlet (Apr 2, 2017)

Beautiful. Flowers (the petals especially), plant and photos!


----------



## JAB (Apr 2, 2017)

From whom?


----------



## Spaph (Apr 2, 2017)

Late to the post, what a clone and great blooming!


----------



## emydura (Apr 2, 2017)

JAB said:


> From whom?



Is that a question for me?


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 4, 2017)

Love those twisty petals!


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 17, 2017)

Wow David, I missed this on my first pass through! Love those long twisted petals! Plants like this need to be used more in hybrid production.

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## h_mossy (Apr 18, 2017)

Beautiful blooms - love the dark striping and the yellow twists.


----------



## Fabrice (May 17, 2017)

I missed this bloom. Probably one of the best I saw.

Very very nice!


----------



## SlipperKing (May 17, 2017)

I caught this thread late too but its worthy if a few WOWS! 

Sent from my SM-G900T using Tapatalk


----------



## Wendy (May 22, 2017)

What an elegant flower! :clap:


----------

